#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  TESTAR VPN
Pessoal, muitos artigos são escritos sobre VPN, seja com PPTP, IPSEC, SSL e tantos outros. Mas estou com uma VPN com OPENVPN e meu cliente quer uma prova de que seu tráfego está realmente sendo criptografado.

Então eu pergunto a vcs, como eu faço para realmente provar que o tráfego está sendo criptografado?

Agradeço desde já a atenção.

----------

E ai pessoal, alguma dica?

----------

Através do ethereal mostre a ele que houve a troca das chaves, os protocolos estão todos no protocolo escolhido (ipsec por exemplo)..

----------

Sim, a troca das chaves eu vejo pelo /var/log/syslog, e caso não estivesse acontecendo o túnel não seria fechado.

Seguinte, suponhamos que algum de vcs tentasse capturar meus pacotes como vcs fariam? Acho que fazendo este tipo de teste é que eu vou ter a certeza que está sendo tdo criptografado.

Será que nimguém nunca tentou fazer esse teste?

Agradeço as dicas.

----------


## irado

vc pode usar o tcpdump para leitura do tráfego e também o iptraf que, segundo creio, é disponível em todas as distro.


aqui: 

http://www.onlamp.com/lpt/a/5280
http://www.onlamp.com/lpt/a/1294

vc vai encontrar instruções de como ler o tráfego criptografado com o tcpdump (aliás, o que vc vai achar, não ler).

:twisted:

----------

eu uso linux não freebsd e mesmo assim ele mostra no tcpdump como capturar o tráfego de chaves e talz.

Eu querro é o conteúdo dos pacotes. Essa é difícil heim!

Kd os hackers do forum?

----------


## Duca

Salve engano o *tcpdump* mostra o conteudo dos pacotes :?

----------


## irado

> Eu querro é o conteúdo dos pacotes. Essa é difícil heim!
> 
> Kd os hackers do forum?



os hackers do forum não têm tempo disponível para responder perguntas de preguiçosos como vc. Foi informado para usar o ethereal e o tcpdump. AMBOS mostram o conteúdo dos pacotes que, como são criptografados, vão apresentar "puro lixo". Sugiro PENSAR um pouco sozinho, é complicado a gente ter que pensar pelos outros - e cansativo, também.

 :Frown: 6) 


Aproveitando: o iptraf TAMBÉM mostra o conteúdo de pacotes.

A dica, que vai de graça: todos êsses lêem pacotes em interfaces definidas. As VPN, normalmente, têm interfaces virtuais que são as que apresentam o tráfego real.

 :Evil:  

divirta-se.

observação: "puro lixo" está entre aspas, significando que são caracteres totalmente incompreensíveis e (aparentemente) sem relação com os dados reais. Afinal, é tráfego criptografado.  :Smile:

----------


## bonny

instala o sniffit, roda ele com arg -i, seleciona a conexao ativa e da enter, voce vai ver o que ta trafegando naquela conexao estabelecida, se estiver encryptado voce vai ver caracteres que voce nao pode compreender, no caso nao sao lixo como foi citado pelo colega acima.

----------

